# heelder



## triptonizer

Hallo

Is het woordje "heelder" in de betekenis van "gans" (als in: "heelder dagen") AN of Vlaamse streektaal?

Dank

Jan


----------



## Red Arrow

Hij ligt hele / ganse dagen wakker.
Hij ligt heel / gams de dag wakker.

Heelder is volgens mij geen AN.


----------



## Peterdg

Mijn van Dale (oud, 1984) vermeldt "heelder" wel, met een droge doorverwijzing naar "heler", zonder regionale vlag.


----------



## triptonizer

heelder = heler in de zin van iemand die goederen heelt?

Ik vermoed eigenlijk ook dat het geen AN is. Jammer, ik gebruik het graag


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Hij ligt hele / ganse dagen wakker.
> Hij ligt heel / gams de dag wakker.


_Gans_ is zo'n woordje met ongeveer dezelfde gemarkeerde status als _gij_: in het Standaardnederlands verouderd, maar nog gangbaar in regionaal taalgebruik, in verheven taalgebruik en in enkele vaste uitdrukkingen (bv. _de godganse dag_, _van ganser harte_).
En in het Standaardnederlands is de constructie _heel de dag_ misschien niet uitgesloten, maar _de hele dag_ is veel gebruikelijker.


----------



## eno2

Mijn eerste reactie was dat het van normaal gebruik is in de uitdrukking 'heelder dagen'

DVD geeft in betekenis twee (betekenis 1 heelder  = heler)


> heelder 2
> heel·der bijvoeglijk naamwoord (gevolgd door een zn. in ’t mv.)
> toegevoegd in 2013
> 1 BE; spreektaal heel
> •heelder dagen



Het is dus spreektaal Belgisch Nederlands, klopt.

Goed dat zulke Belgische staande uitdrukkingen beginnen toegevoegd te worden.

Voor mij levert 'heelder dagen' een extra geïrriteerde klemtoon aan 'hele dagen'.

Er is een gevoelsverschil tussen 'hij zit hele dagen op het strand' en 'hij zit heelder dagen op het strand. Tussen 'hij zit heelder dagen in de zetel' en 'hij zit hele dagen in de zetel'.

M.a.w.:Heelder klinkt afkeurend.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

> (gevolgd door een zn. in ’t mv.)


Kan het woord dan zomaar met elk willekeurig zn. in het mv. worden gecombineerd? Ik ben het volgens mij nog nooit met een andere woord tegengekomen dan _dagen_.
_Heelder jaren_, _heelder maanden_, _heelder steden_, _heelder scholen_, _heelder treinen_?


----------



## eno2

> *De stormvloed van 1 februari 1953 in de Antwerpse Noorderpolders*
> R Havermans - Tijdschrift van de Belgische Vereniging voor …, 1953 - vliz.be
> *...* uur schoksgewijs. Al spoedig waren op talrijke plaatsen bressen in de waterkeringen
> ontstaan. Sommige dezer bressen groeiden uit tot werkelijke doorbraken, waar bij
> *heelder* dijkpanden instortten en wegvloeiden. De ramp *...
> [PDF] SYLLABUS ENTREPRENEURSHIP
> M Goldchstein - researchgate.net
> ... Maar het is niet enkel op die schaal dat crea- tieve destructie toeslaat: heelder regio's kun- nen meegezogen worden in de neerwaartse spiraal van industriële mutaties. We moeten niet verder zoeken dan over de taalgrens. Deze ..*


Google Scholar
Verder dan de eerste twee voorbeelden zocht ik niet.
Heelder vind ik ongewoon klinken in andere contexten dan 'heelder dagen'.






*
*


----------



## bibibiben

_Heelder _is waarschijnlijk in heel Nederland onbekend.


----------



## eno2

Eigenlijk (en eindelijk) beginnen wij over een 'goedgekeurde extensie' te beschikken van het Nederlands.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Hoe is het woord eigenlijk gevormd? Ik snap niet waar die d vandaan komt.

Het is toch niet _heel_ + _der_ (genitief meervoud van het bepaald lidwoord) dat tot één woord versmolten is? Zo simpel kan het toch niet zijn?


----------



## Red Arrow

In de buurt van Leuven wordt dit woord niet gebruikt. In het dialect zegt men hier ieël den dag of gans den dag.


----------

